# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Edit/delete buttons

## NikosD.

Κατά τους τελευταίους μήνες, εχει παρατηρηθεί μια μαζική διαγραφή μηνυμάτων, ίσως περισσότερα από 1000 στον αριθμό από διάφορα μέλη του φόρουμ.
Θεωρώντας πως αυτό δεν έχει σεβασμό προς τα μέλη που συμμετείχαν σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα καθώς επίσης και επειδή τέτοιες ενέργειες χαλούν τη συνοχή των θεμάτων, με αποτέλεσμα απαντήσεις να φαίνονται ξεκρέμαστες και άρα να καθίστανται ακατανόητες προς τα νεότερα μέλη και τους επισκέπτες,
καταργήθηκε η επιλογή \"delete button\".
Επιπλέον, το \"edit button\" είναι ενεργό για 72 ώρες από την αποστολή ενός μηνύματος και μετά.

Εάν για κάποιο λόγο, επιθυμεί ένα μέλος να τροποποιήσει ή διαγράψει μήνυμα παλαιότερο των 72 ωρών, θα χρειαστεί να επικοινωνήσει με το [email protected] ή με το [email protected].gr

Ευχαριστώ (και ελπίζω να είναι κατανοτοί οι λόγοι της παραπάνω τροποποίησης της λειτουργίας του φόρουμ).

----------


## raphsssodos

Επί τέλους...

----------


## 123



----------


## 123

TEST

----------

